# Quick pics of Trimac



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

I took a few quick snaps of my trimac male tonight. He has been lip locking a lot with his mate lately; hence a bit of a torn lips.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Very handsome fish.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful...I love this fish! :drooling: 
BV


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Amazing trimac ... simply amazing. :thumb:


----------



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys, for the comments.

He is definitely becoming quite an attractive specimen as he grows. I am counting on him getting much thicker, and developing a hump.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hopefully you'll find an equally beautiful pure trimac to breed him with (if you haven't already). We deffinately need more of these trimacs that blow the 'f'-word fish outta the water!!


----------



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

dwarfpike said:


> Hopefully you'll find an equally beautiful pure trimac to breed him with (if you haven't already). We deffinately need more of these trimacs that blow the 'f'-word fish outta the water!!


I actually have a female for him, due to the aggression levels of the male though she keeps on hiding for the most part (except feeding time ). She is not nearly as beautiful as him though - largely due to "deeper" body colors on him.

Here are a few more pictures of him, thanks for looking:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

He is gorgeous!!! :thumb: I've never seen one with such nice coloration


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

i want fry!!


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Yours is so much more pretty than mine. Are there different types of Tri-Macs? Mine is the only one I have ever seen in real life. It looks like the one in the profile section, so I thought that they all looked like that. 
Mine, "Mac", has a deformed top fin, been like that since I got him. He was for sale in a tank of convicts, and the owner sold it to me at the convict price, about $2.50. Then I got home and looked up what I had purchased.


----------

